# for sale



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

2001 yamaha blaster for sale. fmf fatty pipe with sst silencer and spark arrestor, boysen reeds and dmg nerve bars with hole shot rear tires. ins great shape. very few hours of rididng time. 3000 or best offer.


----------

